# Perimter Security On Large Property



## rflood (Aug 19, 2010)

Guys, just wanted to see if anyone has any realistic views, thoughts, ideas on general perimeter security on a large property of say 10 acres. We just bought a place out in the country with 10 acres that is going to end up being our homestead\bugout place but I layed in bed last night and thought WTH, how do I secure this place! It is partially fenced, across the front and up one side but missing 2 sides of fencing which I am going to address, but the other thing is just the amount of forest to the back and one unfenced side that anyone could just walk undetected through to get to the fence.
I know I can't plan for everything but does anyone have any ideas that are relatively inexpensive, easy to implement?


----------



## MDsapper (Mar 12, 2013)

unless you conduct foot patrols its not going to be easy to secure that much land. start out using cameras and motion activated flood lights near your home and slowly work your way out


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

10acres is not that much to protect and imo is about the smallest parcel that can be fairly secure. People with a small lot cannot stop anyone from getting a few hundred feet from their property, once they are that close you are not secure.
Fencing is absolutely important imo, for so many reasons. Without it someone can just stumble onto your property without even knowing but if you have a solid fence anyone on the wrong side is trespassing with intent. Layers are important in all of this, with a large property you should not try to make the whole area 100% secure, although with only 10acres that may be possible, it is more efficient to heavily defend the core area (your house usually) while at the same time establishing a outer perimeter. I would fence the property line with the heaviest fencing I could in terms of money and not sticking out too much in the area. Chain link usually will look out of place on the perimeter of a rural property but buffalo wire or similar may not, barb wire would be the minimum.
I could write pages on this if I let myself


----------



## MetalPrepper (Nov 25, 2012)

IMHO a roughly 2100 foot by 2100 area is big! We have spent alot of time considering this as well. The back of our property is wooded and hilly, has two ravienes on either side of us and slopes down to a lake...we have decided to incorporate some barbed wire , some trip wire that can be armed when needed and willl attach to a system of air powered weapons...(cheap, look on youtube) additionally we thought o make up some IED type devices to have on hand unarmed, to plant if the time comes....gotta think seriously here....and our backside is the vunerable side....


----------



## outcomesix (Mar 20, 2013)

For a cheap and yet decently functional perimeter alarm system you can use those battery powered window alarms, some tent stakes, and some green fishing line. Or you can go on the even cheaper route and just use cans/bottles attached to small rope. Either way at the least the noise will startle the local wildlife you might have in your 10 acres and give you a good heads up. The animal kingdom is always good at leaving signs and warnings for us, you just gotta know the who/what/where/when/& whys... 

-outcomesix out


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

Im in roughly the same position. 1385' x 265'. Two sides fenced: very poorly one side fenced fairly well. Front 5 acres cleared and sloping. Then a 10' ravine then steep wooded hillside to a brushy swampy area. Guesstimated about $6000 to fence w barbed wire n a coupl of gates. Sectioned off for a 4 acre cow yard up front on Bajaia grass. The back area is my biggest worry. Easy to infiltrate. Got some passive detectors to let me know if somethings moving. Bout to install some motion activated solar powered LED floods($250.00ea). That should keep up to the ravine. Up close to the casa have some other dastardly suprises for intruders which i shalt not reveal. Take my word for it: if an intruder survives it will be by the grace of the Holy Father. If i have them set. Which i do at night.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

10 acres is more like 660ft x 660ft
2100x2100 would be like 100 acres
Whether or not it is considered big is not really that important, sorry but I can't think of anything less than a quarter (160acres) as big, that is what they homesteaded around here.
The important thing is that you have some kind of buffer around your home, on a small parcel you have no time or room to defend yourself.

seanallen, that estimate sounds high, we have a lot of experience with this but it might vary with the area you are in. We build a lot of fence, mostly for ourselves but a bit of custom, probably around a mile a year, 5 miles on occasion. Here is one example of cost http://www.agriculture.gov.sk.ca/default.aspx?dn=c339823b-d410-4b8e-8987-46957c437d5a
For anyone considering barb wire fencing be sure to look at the high tensile wire (gaucho is the one we use, good galvanization) it is lighter but just as strong, some people find it hard to work with but it stays MUCH sharper than regular wire, because it is lighter you can also save on posts.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

The way I'd approach this is to turn weakness into strength. Find the approach onto your property which would be the most appealing to a marauder and then find ways to use that to your advantage. Funnel marauders into a "kill zone" by making the approach more attractive than alternative routes onto your property.

The way to engineer this is not to fight the topography or the flora on your land but to work with it. If you have exposed land facing a road, then plant thorny bushes along the perimeter and where you omit the bushes is where you want the marauder to venture because that's where you've prepared a surprise for him.

Your advantage over the marauder is that you've had a long time to think about defending your property, you know the entire scope of your property and you've actually shaped and built your defenses well in advance while the marauder is improvising his attack on the basis of very incomplete information about your land. So, don't give him accurate information by putting a big neon sign over your defenses and allowing him to note them and avoid them, instead lead him down the garden path until you've restricted his decision options in the "kill zone." The best way to trap a marauder is to have him place himself in the trap without knowing that he's in the middle of a trap.


----------



## bigtrain2020 (Mar 20, 2013)

Solar powered motion lights and solar camera if u want to take it that far you can also do audible alarms, all solar with battery power


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

If you intend to get livestock, I'd suggest a goat or sheep dog.

BTW cowboy, an acre is 208' x 208' so 10 acres is ~2100' x 2100'.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I think I see where you guys are making the mistake, if you drew it out it might make more sense. You are multiplying both sides by 10 so in effect multiplying by 100.
1 acre = 43560 square feet
10 acres = 435600 square feet
660ft x 660ft = 435600 square feet
2100ft x 2100 ft = 4410000 square feet = about 101 acres

1 section is 1mile squared or 5280 ft square
That is 27878400square feet or 640 acres


----------



## bigtrain2020 (Mar 20, 2013)

And get a German Shepard puppy and train it well


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

I have the same issue but with 34 acres! Luckily I am in a very urban area and anyone not "from around there" will automatically raise eyebrows! Things I have considered post SHTF:
1. Neighbors to help with security, maybe even setting up a safe area for our little area with a checkpoint since roads in/out are extremely limited and the terrain rugged so off road access is limited as well.
2. Once my brothers get to my land (they have a 500 mile journey) I will additional manpower to secure the area.
3. I have started to collect field stone (which is plentiful) and I am going to begin a stone wall of 4 foot once I get a very large pile. But someone earlier mentioned layers, I am reconsidering this one because this wall could create a safe firing point on me and have me surrounded, might use the rock/stone wall as the fence for the area around the house instead, still thinking on that one!

Also mentioned earlier was thorny bushes, great idea, you could then funnel them into the ravines where you have an elevated position to defend! High ground is always the advantage!

Good luck!


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

Tying in with what Bobbb wrote...

Advance notice is surprise, and surprise is advantage. Bobbb mentioned the Natural Lines of Drift--the terrain or other features that funnel people into relatively predictable routes. Monitoring the nearest likely thoroughfares away from your homestead should also be part of your plan. Be it a road, dry creek bed, railroad or similar. You're looking for people who aren't yet aware of your location--but might be if they crest a hill, come within earshot, etc. Preparing official-looking signs now can help "direct" the way later. Camp Gondwanaland, Gracey Farms 3mi (away from you), etc. Expect the bad guys might head opposite that sign, give them something to think about. Use your imagination.

Passive alarms, audible and silent, are always good. Systems designed with two forms of communications are best. 

One of my chief concerns is working in the field. Any arable land is open and field workers easily endangered by a rifle. So protect your likely frequent work areas from view. Use a vantage point above the area so you can see anyone who does sight-seeing. Tall deer blind, 2nd story of house... you get the idea. An effective privacy fence doubles as a barrier to crop threats such as deer--you'll hear them if they do make it over the fence. That way your garden produces meat as well. ;-)

Clear cut lanes used in hunting or utility right-of-ways can allow one concealed person to watch more than one approach. Opposing corners can help maximize personnel use. 

Dogs and horses have keen smell and hearing. Keeping them trained without barking or on the boundaries can help. Of course you don't want a horse stolen, so be wise about it.

Theft at night or when you're in your delta sleep stage is another concern.


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

Some things I've considered. Barbed Wire as the outer peremiter. Followed by Concettina Wire, wrapped in bushes. Concettina wire is the same thing we use to defend out bases down range. By putting it in bushes I hope that the intruder will not notice it. Until they are to late. 
After that I plan on getting a couple of German shepard, to herd my livestock that I hope to have, and to guard the land. I'm personally wanting to keep it low tech, the lower tech it is the less likely it is to break in such a way you can't fix it. The big thing is doing something in such a way to make it not look like you have something of value. 
Something to think about.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Our home is 30 acres with 15 usable (at the moment) we have barbed wire about waist level and down to the ground on the most likely access point then chain link around the houses themselves, roughly 10 acres. 

As far as your place, look for the most obvious entrance point and cover that good, then make sure you have something around the rest. It's really a property by property kinda thing.


----------



## ScubaAl (Mar 25, 2013)

I have 37 acres, security cameras and a couple of protection trained dogs. Should SHTF I can drop trees across my road and block all access until things get better.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

With all of this stuff it is important to remember that you might have to get out yourself, possibly in a hurry and maybe with someone seriously injured. Dropping some trees can be a great way to stop someone from just rolling in, but to a determined group they are just a minor obstacle.


----------



## Tactic12 (Dec 16, 2012)

I do not have that much acreage, yet while dreaming of eventually getting into some... I was thinking about the same thing the other day!

I liked the idea posted earlier about securing house first & working your way out! You may also want to think of "natural barriers"; such as thorny brush & such. Since you have a large perimeter, plants might be expensive too, but seeds might be an option with patience!

Good luck, & keep us updated please!


----------



## citxmech (Mar 27, 2010)

My wife and I have a very similar situation. We've got about 20 acres, w/10 in pasture/orchard, the rest in woodland. We're in the process of fencing now. Close-in to start, and then working our way out. The basic plan is to have our basic home perimeter policed by our dog (mastiff/Kangal mix) within this basic area, we've got our orchard and smaller livestock: chickens, pigs, etc. Outside of that, we'll have the cows, eventually, more LGDs.

On a budget, wireless motion sensors are a good option. Thistles and/or blackberries can be good (but invasive and a pain to keep in check), and possibly the best watch animal for the money are geese.


----------



## RossA (Oct 9, 2008)

To me this depends upon whether you want to secure your land now, or in the event of SHTF. There are things I would do when SHTF (such as punji pits or other booby traps) which are illegal now. However, once SHTF and the rule of law disappears, I won't worry about that.


----------



## Hokoman (Feb 16, 2010)

*Property Security*



citxmech said:


> On a budget, wireless motion sensors are a good option. Thistles and/or blackberries can be good (but invasive and a pain to keep in check), and possibly the best watch animal for the money are geese.


The Guinea fowl (pron.: sometimes called guineahen) are simply the best watch birds on the planet. Once a flock is established on the home place, no on, but NO ONE not part of the home place will come in, day or night, without a humungous uproar. Used in Africa to watch for Leopards.

We got 'em and check out: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/3315863/Fowl-play-afoot-send-for-the-bill.html


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

Hokoman said:


> The Guinea fowl (pron.: sometimes called guineahen) are simply the best watch birds on the planet. Once a flock is established on the home place, no on, but NO ONE not part of the home place will come in, day or night, without a humungous uproar. Used in Africa to watch for Leopards.
> 
> We got 'em and check out: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/3315863/Fowl-play-afoot-send-for-the-bill.html


I know what you mean. My BIL next door has a flock. They are noisy yes, but its amazing how they help keep the insects down. When they cross our fence to my side im good with that. They can eat as many bugs as they want. Thinking about starting my own flock too.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Guinea fowl are great at watching and warning
I love birds and cannot usually understand when people say they can be annoying, I even love a roosters crow:dunno: 
However, these birds have shown me that I can be brought to the edges of insanity by something as harmless as the noise of a little bird:gaah::surrender:
Other people seem immune to the effects and never feel the inclination to grab a shotgun and start randomly blasting away at cute little birds.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*The noise*



cowboyhermit said:


> Guinea fowl are great at watching and warning
> I love birds and cannot usually understand when people say they can be annoying, I even love a roosters crow:dunno:
> However, these birds have shown me that I can be brought to the edges of insanity by something as harmless as the noise of a little bird:gaah::surrender:
> Other people seem immune to the effects and never feel the inclination to grab a shotgun and start randomly blasting away at cute little birds.


The noise of a little bird pales in comparison to the noise of a large wife ! :rofl:


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

Great thread with a lot of good ideas. I wonder how to keep people out and still let the moose wander thru.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

Your terrain is going to be the number one factor in how you establish perimeter security. A defensible terrain was the number one priority when we bought our place. Should SHTF our perimeter will be two miles from our home. I would suggest doing the same. Forget about your home for a moment. What ways are there to your place from the closest high density populations? Is there a way for you to stop that flow? Can you set up effective blockades? What about community are there other home owners in the area that would join with you to man the perimeter?


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

We surrounded our five acres with blackberries. I wove them into the fence so we have about an 8 ft fence about a ft thick. Anyone that cuts through that can't say they accidentally walked onto the property. 


I don't know about your state but here through County Extension they have a program for cheap trees and bushes. We bought ours for $6. for 25 plants.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

One person shouldn't be thinking about establishing a perimeter. A squad of 9 - 13 men has a tough time with this. Think more like a sniper and establish several firing positions with concealed routes for moving from position to position.


----------



## RossA (Oct 9, 2008)

swjohnsey said:


> One person shouldn't be thinking about establishing a perimeter. A squad of 9 - 13 men has a tough time with this. Think more like a sniper and establish several firing positions with concealed routes for moving from position to position.


There's a lot of truth in that, but remember that a proper perimeter can help channelize the enemy into the sniper's field of observation and fire.


----------



## Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

I like oldasrocks' idea. Most berry bushes have thorns and they will provide food as well. You might want to supplement it with a solar powered electric wire. It might deter some small wild animals also.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

We need battery op cameras.Some people will kill your dog,and we have a couple sneaks for neighbors who would.


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

Well here is a basic run down of what I would do to start. This is keeping in mind money being a factor, possibility that one day you may sell, and wild life will still come through...
This is a VERY basic layout but it will still give you the idea.
If anyone has any questions to me ask away, I have no problem helping out where I can and how to do it even.

I forgot to label on there but the triangles are flood lights, same premise would take place for out building, also the lights would be correctly adjusted to provide no dark spots. I just didn't want to take that much time this late at night to do it fully. If anyone is interested send me an as accurate drawing as possible of your property and I can do a basic assessment on it for what to do and where.
This gave me an idea and I'll start a new thread on it...


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Meerkat said:


> We need battery op cameras.Some people will kill your dog,and we have a couple sneaks for neighbors who would.


Solar chargers work well too!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Shammua said:


> Well here is a basic run down of what I would do to start. This is keeping in mind money being a factor, possibility that one day you may sell, and wild life will still come through...
> This is a VERY basic layout but it will still give you the idea.
> If anyone has any questions to me ask away, I have no problem helping out where I can and how to do it even.
> 
> ...


Thanks Shammau, we already have security lights around the house and alarm system too.

But the house is a long way from our driveway and outside perimeter. So we figured maybe hang some cameras in trees. Too bad we did'nt have these 7years ago when somebody [we know who]poisoned our ornamentals we put on frontage.Lots of work too,we had to haul water to the front to care for them.

We figured so what just don't plant anythign else out there.But now they are messign with our fence,4ft noclimb was very expensive,$13,000!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Startingout-Blair said:


> Solar chargers work well too!


Thanks Blair,we have been checking on those too.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

Meerkat said:


> We need battery op cameras.Some people will kill your dog,and we have a couple sneaks for neighbors who would.


It is fairly easy to train your dog to not take food from anyone but you or members of the household ie the dogs pack.

You may want to try using vibration sensors on your fence that alert you in the house. You'll get false alarms until you get the right setting and from animals pumping into it. But still a nice inexpensive addition to motion sensors and cameras. Try having a couple cameras in deep cover watching your predominate cameras. You can do that so the hidden camera covers both the camera and the area either side of the camera it is covering.


----------



## Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

Shammua said:


>


That's a great idea, and I'd like to add to it.

Mount your cameras with your lights to maximize video coverage as well. Home security camera systems are becoming very affordable and have great features. For less than $1000, you can get 8 day/night vision cameras that feed into a 500G hard drive. When attached to your router, the programmable motion sensors on the camera can alert you via e-mail when they are triggered. You can monitor the system 24/7 from your smart phone or bring up one or all of your cameras on your TV in the house. You can sit in your bed and watch intruders until you have the upper hand. You can record video onto a flash drive or e-mail it to the police.

You could leave an area unlit to lure the bg or wild animal through that field of view, but in plain view of your camera if you wish.


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

My basic drawing was just a starting point for perimeter security. There are many many stages and layers to good perimeter security. You always want to start with close to home first. That should be the best and most secure, then work your way out to farthest point. The farthest point can be as simple as fencing with cleared areas on both sides for easy inspection, or funneling techniques with motion sensors and alert sensors. Then there is also animals, fencing, lighting, sensors, cameras, soup cans, and more. 
It honestly all depends on what type of tech you want to go with and your budget.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Big difference in what to do if it is for now or after TEOTWAWKI. For after most deterrents could/should be painful.


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

hiwall said:


> Big difference in what to do if it is for now or after TEOTWAWKI. For after most deterrents could/should be painful.


I personally disagree with that, but that's me. The main things that will change for me between now and after TEOTWAKI is around the clock watches and if we go outside main perimeter we go out as teams not solo. Most of my security will remain the same, the technology based security will have redundant power built in (Solar, wind, water generated if possible) but it will be in conjunction with no tech security as well.
Never plan your security strategy based off of one type of security, i.e. tech, no tech, high tech, biological, terrain based, personnel based, hardware, and so on.


----------



## carolexan (Dec 28, 2010)

When we bought our homestead we got 200+ acres. The entire property was enclosed with a four strand barbed wire fence around the perimeter, and tree lined when purchased. There is a natural barrier on the east side in the form of a deep, dry, (most of the time,) creek bed. We left the look of the properties outward appearance unchanged from a passerby prospective. Our gates are simple, but operate off solar power; nothing fancy. We installed high fencing deeper into the property where it cant be seen from the road...just to keep our critters in, wink wink! We can drive completely around the property between the high fence and the barbed wire fence on patrol or use it as another trail for the 4 wheelers. 

My suggestion is the have a main perimeter, but have fall back perimeters to your secure hold area. I also agree with guineas for noise to alert to movement. I have Indian Runners too for snakes. Since we are multi-family we have a central fall back stronghold that will house us all and give us 360 degree views. Sorry!! Anything else and my "tribe' would scalp me for Op-spec reasons.


----------



## Coastal (Jun 27, 2013)

Other than keep your animals/pets in I find fencing to be a waste of money for security unless you are going 6' tall or higher with barbed or razor wire on top. Well now you look like a prison. I have 10 acres and am letting and encouraging nature to help out. Wild Blackberries make the best keep out fence for intruders on foot. Some of my blackberry hedges are 15-20' thick, nobody is going to spend the effort to crawl through that. Easy to secure areas like front gate have motion detecting beepers and cameras. Simple and cheap.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

*Property security*

First off, Bing (don't Google) search your trespassing laws in your state, you might be surprised what you can and can't do to a trespasser. Post high quality "NO TRESPASSING" signs all around the perimeter of the property.

Access to your property would be up your drive or through the back property.
Installing a drive gate will prevent people from driving up to your house and, breaking in the door, and grabbing what they can, and be off.

On the back side of your property (and drive also) you need to install trail cameras, and "NO TRESPASSING", "WARNING VIDEO CAMERAS IN USE" signs.

I pickup sticks all the time on the property and use the sticks as a fence on the property line. I have rolls and rolls of barbed wire bought at flea markets and garage sales, you can do the same (DON"T setup traps for trespassers). Let your neighbors know that you have cameras and all other types of security measures on you property.

Last but not least, install high intensity motion activated lights on the corners of each building. LEDs produce a intense, harsh light that will cast a dark shadow of the trespasser when activated.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NO-Trespass...43961296?pt=Plaques_Signs&hash=item4ac5abf6d0

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NO-TRESPASS...40919616?pt=Plaques_Signs&hash=item3382fc8640


----------



## eddy_dvyvan (May 8, 2012)

Zimmy nice write up.

However i wouldnt trust bing anymore than google

Investigate this instead "https://ixquick.com/"


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Trip wire alarms , no batteries they used blanks ; 12g or .22 you most also remember that the bigger the land area the more difficult to secured it will be so place alarms X amount of feet away from your shelter/dwelling, hidden spot lights couple with alarms on a motion detector switch are recommended but most keep large animals in mind , and remember that your worse enemy could be your next door neighbor or someone you think is your friend.
ps. don`t forget the battery operated wildlife cameras , waterproof , they can be place anywhere in your property and they take excellent pictures.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

Trespassing:
I used to get sent to 911 calls regarding trespassing and have been told many times by property owners that they had been told by a "State Trooper" that they could shoot someone for trespassing on their property as long as they had signs posted.

They could never name the Trooper that allegedly told them this and would then state that he actually told this to a relative who would under no circumstances lie.

Here is the straight skinny:
In Kentucky, "Trespassing" is a misdemeanor. You can not use deadly force against anyone for committing a misdemeanor. You can order them off your property and if they refuse to leave, you can call the police , who can force them to leave or suffer arrest for the misdemeanor. The officer will notify them officially not to return and if they do so, they may be charged with "Criminal Trespassing" which is a class A felony. 

There is a short list of the people whom you cannot charge with trespassing. 
1. any one you have granted a right of way to, (the utility company meter reader or repair and or installation persons) 

2. Anyone you have previously granted permission to come on to your property,(mortgage holders and or their assigns, such as the 'Repoman" the insurance company, or any person you have previously allowed on the property.

3. The "Game Warden and or any law enforcement officer acting under his authority to execute court papers or investigating an emanate threat that he has probable cause or reasonable suspicion to believe may be on your property.

4. anyone you have living on your property is a resident and cannot be charged with trespassing. They may invite others to visit them on your property as it is their residence and until they are formerly evicted, they can not be charged with trespass or locked out of their residence .

There are more exceptions to the "Trespass law" in the state of KY but KY is not much different than most other states regarding this.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

The blackberry idea has been talked about above already but we did it a little different. I installed a 6 ft fence with barbless barbed wire (easier to handle) with wires every 6 inches. As the blackberries grew I wove them into the fence. For faster growth I dropped in the 2 yr fertilizer tablets and have a drip line all the way. We bought our blackberrries cheap through the County Extension program. On the inside I mow right up to the fenceline so easier to pick what we want.

The fence now is about 8 ft tall and solid 2 ft thick at the base.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

I keep a ornery old bull dog around, he lets me know if anything is going on within a few acres of the house.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I am thinking motion detectors connected to a sound system that plays dueling banjos,


----------



## uncledon (Mar 1, 2013)

http://seasonedcitizenprepper.com/mini-sentry-22-caliber-tripwire-alarm/

Rflood, In the link about you can find 22 caliber trip wire alarm devices that use 22 blanks. If you need more noise you can also get these in 12 guage I believe.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

When using any kind of blank loads, make sure there is nothing there that it could start on fire.


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

So glad I found this thread. We are on ten acres. Rural, swampy, some dense tree areas, two ponds , which is apparently attractive to the mud riders and four wheelers. We have had many things stolen including our four wheeler, chain saw, and gas right out the truck gas tank. There are a few ways onto the property that have been difficult to fence off. Our trespassers are always in vehicles. Just today I get home and see fresh tires tracks from two separate trucks which appear to have come in from the back of the property and drove clean across exiting out my driveway. Thinking big trees will be the way to go. Fencing is near impossible due to the mud and water at the perimeters. Started putting up wireless motion sensor lighting in the trees, working from the house outward. It's not the people on foot I'm concerned with, it's the big raised up mud riding trucks coming through. Any suggestions for this issue? 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

pixieduster said:


> So glad I found this thread. We are on ten acres. Rural, swampy, some dense tree areas, two ponds , which is apparently attractive to the mud riders and four wheelers. We have had many things stolen including our four wheeler, chain saw, and gas right out the truck gas tank. There are a few ways onto the property that have been difficult to fence off. Our trespassers are always in vehicles. Just today I get home and see fresh tires tracks from two separate trucks which appear to have come in from the back of the property and drove clean across exiting out my driveway. Thinking big trees will be the way to go. Fencing is near impossible due to the mud and water at the perimeters. Started putting up wireless motion sensor lighting in the trees, working from the house outward. It's not the people on foot I'm concerned with, it's the big raised up mud riding trucks coming through. Any suggestions for this issue?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


caltrops or tire punch strips. do NOT bury them an leave them unexposed without talking to your county prosecutor first. there are laws about "booby traps" that could let people trespassing on YOUR property for the express purpose of STEALING from you, have rights to SUE you and take MONEY FROM YOU, if you set traps.

DO NOT talk to "some guy" or "my neighbor" or "I looked online"... ask (even better if you do it in email, because now it's a recorded conversation) the sheriff's dept, the local PD, the local county prosecutor, what BAD things CAN/WILL happen to me if I lay spike strips where these guys are running into my property and tearing things up and stealing things.

It's a sick world when you have to justify NOT being a victim


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks. Familiar with strips. Didn't think about that one. Will research caltrop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

pixieduster said:


> Will research caltrop.


----------

